# Strandberg Headless Fanned Fret 7 String ordered! Progress Pictures!



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 23, 2010)

Thought I'd share the build progress with you guys just like I did with all the Shermans. This one is from Strandberg guitars. Really unique body design. I have been wanting a headless 7 string forever. I travel a lot so this is going to be a great edition to my guitar family. He said I'll have it first week of October which will be great as we are entering the studio then to start recording the next album. Will keep you guys updated with as many pictures as I can get!

Specs:
7 strings headless EGS design
Mahogany back with maple neck-through-body center
Wenge top
Semi-hollow construction
Belly carve + arm bevel
2 x Lundgren M7 pickups
2 position mini-toggle switch (neck/bridge)
Master volume, master tone
EGS fixed bridge, custom color blue
String spacing at bridge 10,5 mm and nut 7 mm
Rosewood fretboard
Stainless steel Medium/High frets
24 frets
Double-acting truss rod
Zero fret
25.75&#8243;  25&#8243; scale, with neutral fret at approximately fret 9 (12 mm difference between outermost bridges)

rough body and neck blank. 






custom blue bridge, Lundgren M7 pickup, Rosewood, Wenge, Mahogany, and Maple color palet. 





Face dot layout. 





this is what the final guitar will look like.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2010)

I was wondering when you were going to start posting these, I saw the post on the Strandberg site that you had ordered one


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats man!

Im building one right now....


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I was wondering when you were going to start posting these, I saw the post on the Strandberg site that you had ordered one



yeah, i was just waiting until there was actual build progress.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Skyblue (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome man! can't wait to see it done, and hear some new tracks!


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn you and your amazing guitars.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 23, 2010)

That's gorgeous and I need one.

Nothing more to add


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh BTW guys Strandberg posts updates on all of his builds to his blog on his site here:

Strandberg Guitarworks

He's building another guitar in parallel with Chris's


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks real nice, you have some amazing axes!


----------



## gstacey1 (Jul 23, 2010)

It looks like it will turn out awesome man. The wenge top is gonna be sweet can't wait to hear how it sounds on the new STS album.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see this (lord willing). Chris you gotta make a video of it too. 
Lord willing.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 23, 2010)

OH MAH GAWD awesome!!!!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 23, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 23, 2010)

That looks amazing. One of these days, I still plan on making (or having made) a headless 7 with the Klein body shape.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you getting the trapezoidal neck carve?


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> He's building another guitar in parallel with Chris's



Anybody we know?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 23, 2010)

that´s fantastic! that´s an interesting fan amount too... i´m guessing it´s for better/cleaner intonation on the lower strings?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2010)

saw this on the strandberg blog, the other wenge topped egs he did was one of my favorites, can't wait to see this one. Not a big fan of the blue bridges though.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 23, 2010)

That looks fan-fucking-tastic


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice one Chris, Do you know if the body shape already agrees with you both standing and sitting?



Emperoff said:


> That looks fan-fucking-tastic



I see what you did there.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> Anybody we know?



Not that I'm aware of  Strandberg just mentioned he's doing it on his blog. He's also chambering the body from the side as an experiment.

I have talked to him once or twice, but haven't ordered anything at this point.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool that you're doing a unique body design!  I really like that one, and you have enough RG shapes, IMO!!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Are you getting the trapezoidal neck carve?



No, just a thin, standard C shape. i dont get the trapezoid neck shapes purpose. 



TheSixthWheel said:


> Nice one Chris, Do you know if the body shape already agrees with you both standing and sitting?



Standing definitely, sitting should be even better as I play in the classical position, so the extra carve should make it sit nicely between the legs. I rarely play sitting down, as touring, shows, practice, and writing, I'm always standing up.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow that thing looks amazing. I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 29, 2010)

fret slots. 





bridge put together.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome can't wait for the finished product!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 18, 2010)

double action truss rod installed. 




gluing the fingerboard on. 




nice end of the fingerboard carve.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2010)

Been watching this on the Strandberg website


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 18, 2010)

So is all the metal hardware going to be anodized blue? Because that would be faptastic.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 18, 2010)

Dammit i need to work on mine....


----------



## Durero (Aug 18, 2010)

That's going to be very sexy 

Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 18, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> So is all the metal hardware going to be anodized blue? Because that would be faptastic.



You can't anodize steel, so you couldn't do that. You can adonize titanium(which would be strong enough for a fret) but it would cause too much friction, I think. I wish it would work, though, I would kill for rainbow anodized frets. Also, I would think it would be extremely difficult to anodize machine heads if they were made out of proper material, due to the way it's constructed, unless you take it apart.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> You can't anodize steel, so you couldn't do that. You can adonize titanium(which would be strong enough for a fret) but it would cause too much friction, I think. I wish it would work, though, I would kill for rainbow anodized frets. Also, I would think it would be extremely difficult to anodize machine heads if they were made out of proper material, due to the way it's constructed, unless you take it apart.



Generally frets are not considered hardware... and Strandberg guitars use the Strandberg string locks which I would imagine will be a matching blue color. So that leaves the knobs and switch tip (depending on the style). It's definitely possible to get aluminum knobs / switch tips made to match, though not sure if Chris is going to the expense.

Unrelated Sperzel sells anodized tuning machines in various colors... I just got a full set of hardware made to match their anodized purple tuners for on an 8 string I have in progress.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 19, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Generally frets are not considered hardware... and Strandberg guitars use the Strandberg string locks which I would imagine will be a matching blue color. So that leaves the knobs and switch tip (depending on the style). It's definitely possible to get aluminum knobs / switch tips made to match, though not sure if Chris is going to the expense.
> 
> Unrelated Sperzel sells anodized tuning machines in various colors... I just got a full set of hardware made to match their anodized purple tuners for on an 8 string I have in progress.



I just had a stupid moment, I forgot it was a headless.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 19, 2010)

Chris, that's going to be my favorite of all your guitars when you're done. But why didn't you go for 8 strings on this one? Isn't that going to limit which songs you can play it on? And is the fan just 0.75"? Will that give a noticeable difference in tone?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 19, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Chris, that's going to be my favorite of all your guitars when you're done. But why didn't you go for 8 strings on this one? Isn't that going to limit which songs you can play it on? And is the fan just 0.75"? Will that give a noticeable difference in tone?



The point of the short fan on the Strandbergs is to improve ergonomics for better playability more than to effect the tone of the guitar.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 19, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Chris, that's going to be my favorite of all your guitars when you're done. But why didn't you go for 8 strings on this one? Isn't that going to limit which songs you can play it on? And is the fan just 0.75"? Will that give a noticeable difference in tone?



Yes all matching blue, probably not the knobs though. The headless locking pieces will be the same color. 

And thanks! I have been writing more on my 7 strings recently, which includes our entire new album so I figured I would just start getting more 7's instead. Less of a hassle on tour as well having the one less string. Pretty much all of our old stuff that requires 8 string we aren't really playing live much anymore. If we bring back those songs, which Im sure we will, I'll just swap guitars during our set. 

More for playability, highly doubt its really going to effect the tone.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Daggorath (Aug 30, 2010)

Coming along nicely. The blue hardware sounds interesting.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 30, 2010)

Yummy, looking great. Coming from classical guitar, I've been a fan of ergonomical shapes, but haven't liked the looks of too many.
I too hardly ever play sitting, but this one looks damn good and I think I could get my butt seated with a sexy thing like this in my lap 

Chris, I'm wondering how Standberg's headless locking nut mechanism works out with the fan?
I do realize it is but a modest fan at the nut..


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pauly (Aug 30, 2010)

Niiiiice, I wouldn't mind one of these one day. The whole ergo thing is becoming more appealing to me as time goes by...

One thing I didn't like about the Stranberg ergo guitars so far was the chunky Strat style heel, which sort of seemed counter to the other design ideas, but this having a set neck looks like it's going to have a very shapely heel.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmnn.. not sure I'd like doing palm muting on that bridge; those saddles looks like a potentially unpleasent close encounter..
Apart from this, I like the design.
IIRC, Strandberg has a whammy version of it.
Any comments on the saddles and whammy version?

@Chris: If you considered the whammy, what made you not choose it?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 31, 2010)

vansinn said:


> Chris, I'm wondering how Standberg's headless locking nut mechanism works out with the fan?
> I do realize it is but a modest fan at the nut..



It will have a zero fret, so the locking mechanism can be straight. 



Pauly said:


> Niiiiice, I wouldn't mind one of these one day. The whole ergo thing is becoming more appealing to me as time goes by...
> 
> One thing I didn't like about the Stranberg ergo guitars so far was the chunky Strat style heel, which sort of seemed counter to the other design ideas, but this having a set neck looks like it's going to have a very shapely heel.



Its a neck through so he should be able to get a nice, comfortable carve on the back of the neck. So far its looking nice and thin, which is what I like. 



vansinn said:


> Hmmnn.. not sure I'd like doing palm muting on that bridge; those saddles looks like a potentially unpleasent close encounter..
> Apart from this, I like the design.
> IIRC, Strandberg has a whammy version of it.
> Any comments on the saddles and whammy version?
> ...



I was actually a bit concerned with that as well, we shall see I guess. 

And I have never been a whammy player. All my 6, 7 and 8 strings are all hardtail. So that would be why, not that I dont like whammy stuff though.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 31, 2010)

curious to see how the blue hardware looks on this thing.


----------



## asher (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be very awesome and _very_ comfortable.

And definitely going to be checking your guys' store for that Parachute shirt


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 5, 2010)

Glued in neck through. 





His home steamer system for bending the top. Pretty creative I thought. Getting it done!




Top glued on.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 5, 2010)

thats a very minimal difference. still cool tho


----------



## 777 (Sep 5, 2010)

TimSE said:


> thats a very minimal difference. still cool tho



what is?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2010)

i´m guessing he means the fan?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 11, 2010)

Piezo that badboy and don't have any pickups.


----------



## morgasm7 (Sep 11, 2010)

stunning. i love it. awesome.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 11, 2010)

om nom nom nom, glorious!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 12, 2010)

headless GAAAAAAS!!!!!


----------



## vansinn (Sep 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Piezo that badboy and don't have any pickups.



From an astetics point of view, I tend to agree.
If a suitable pickup did exists, it could've been build in under the fretboard with extended poles almost reaching up under the board surface.
Or outfit it with a single Qtuner - with matching blue windings - halfways between bridge and neck + piezo's.

Looks really great.

However, I don't understand why the end of neck wasn't trimmed to match the fan?
I believe this or a tiny almost-not-a-head decor arrangement would finalize this end better..


----------



## TimSE (Sep 12, 2010)

777 said:


> what is?



the defference between the scales.

im currently getting a 6string multiscale bass made which is 35" - 32"


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely....I'm really liking the overall design and the fan is while subtle, also great


----------



## thefool (Sep 12, 2010)

this guitar is going to be so amazing when its done, chris you better post some vids.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 12, 2010)

Wowowow. Looking immense. If it were mine I'd have some comfort cuts on the lower horn and possibly a bigger one for the arm, although I dunno how thick the top is and there's obviously those hollow chambers underneath, but it's looking sick otherwise. My fave one yet!

You know this thing is going to weight next to nothing too. WE WANTS IT PRECIOUS!


----------



## No2EMGs4Me (Sep 15, 2010)

overall a beyond beautiful piece of work. now we wait for videos..........


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow. For a moment I was thinking "has this got some sort of fancy pickup system in it or something?" but then I realised it hasn't been finished. 

Sure is unique, the fret fanning is quite subtle.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 16, 2010)

Aye, for comfort more than anything else. I'm especially looking forward to hearing this one in action, since nearly all the clips of his guitars so far have been quite clean and jazzy. I basically want to hear some chugga-chugga and widdly-widdly if you know what I mean!


----------



## veshly (Sep 16, 2010)

Jesus, I would really consider getting a guitar from that company. Love everything about it.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for checking on the progress guys. I will absolutely post videos with this guitar when I get it, and most likely if its here in time.... in about 2 weeks I'll be using it in the studio, and we'll see about a "chug chug, wankery dankery" video.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2010)

ChrisLetchford said:


> ... "chug chug, wankery dankery" video.



This pleases me greatly.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 17, 2010)

^
I'll come for the chuggas, but I swear on my mother, I will stay ONLY if there are wuggas.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha thanks man. I'm really interested in these guitars from a design and functionality standpoint, and they'd be perfect for a home player like me who just wants something comfortable and minimalist* but well-made and great sounding.

*sorry floating bridges, I'm falling out of love!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 20, 2010)

first coats for the oil finish!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 20, 2010)

that is starting to look gorgeous... no, no, scratch that, it started looking gorgeous even when it was only the laminate.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Sep 21, 2010)

That oil finish is niiiiice! Just keeps looking better and better.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 21, 2010)

really brings it too life. I'm interested to see how the blue hardware looks when its all finished, so far, though, its fucking brilliant.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 21, 2010)

whew this is a beauty!!


----------



## TimothyLeary (Sep 21, 2010)

that thing fucking rocks. most interesting guitar i've seen for a while.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 26, 2010)

ALL FINISHED! CANT WAIT TO GET IT!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Enselmis (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Rashputin (Sep 26, 2010)

​


----------



## Pauly (Sep 26, 2010)

Ftw! 

I'd have had the pickups angled, but given the fan is fairly small it probably wouldn't make much difference. Look forward to clips *nudge wink*


----------



## thefool (Sep 26, 2010)

fuckin awesome, strandberg makes masterpieces


----------



## Durero (Sep 26, 2010)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 26, 2010)

omfg!!! clips!!!!!!!


----------



## revclay (Sep 26, 2010)

That looks sweet! Look forward to hearing some clips of it and your opinion on it once it gets in. I might fancy myself a headless guitar one of these days.


----------



## XxXPete (Sep 26, 2010)

that looks EPIC!


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 26, 2010)

in the pictures showing where the body was hollowed out, the upper "hole" wasn't smooth, I'm assuming that was part of the design...any idea as to what that does?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 26, 2010)

^I believe that where the belly cut stick in.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 26, 2010)

Very cool, I'll be curious to hear your impressions once you receive the guitar


----------



## brainchild (Sep 26, 2010)

oh wow. those curves look absolutely gorgeous - congrats


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 27, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Very unique looking. And I love the zero fret!!!
I will say I get progressively more confused about bridge pickup location the longer I'm on this forum, though. It seems like half of the guitars that have the bass side of the bridge pickup far from the strings get criticized, and half don't. And clearly this is a smart luthier, so I would guess that it would sound good.


----------



## Shredcow (Sep 27, 2010)

ChrisLetchford said:


>



A litttttle bit of nit-picking... does the finish/wood looks a little splotchy here?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 9, 2010)

Got it yesterday on my birthday! Plays and sounds freaking ridiculous! We're currently in the studio so I'll be using this guitar on the record. 

And to clear up a couple things you guys were talking/asking about. The bridge saddles are no sharp. For some reason in the picture they look like knife tips, but they are actually flat, weird how camera angles mess things up. Its a super comfortable bridge, stays in tune perfectly. Also, there are no splotches in the finish, I blame the flash on that one. 

Will post a video of it once I get back from recording in Orlando in a few weeks. Promise!


----------



## Randy (Oct 9, 2010)

God, you dwarf that thing. 

Came out great, dude. Congrats. 

EDIT: Happy birthday, too.


----------



## darren (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice! 

I have got to order a set of Ola's hardware and get to work on my own headless design.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 9, 2010)

WANT.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 10, 2010)

darren said:


> Nice!
> 
> I have got to order a set of Ola's hardware and get to work on my own headless design.



You should, his bridges are really nice, really comfortable for the picking hand. Been following your builds as well, looking great!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 10, 2010)

ChrisLetchford said:


> You should, his bridges are really nice, really comfortable for the picking hand. Been following your builds as well, looking great!


 
Beautiful axe mistah Letchford, and happy belated birthday as well


----------



## adrock (Oct 11, 2010)

that is one sexy beast. I love the bridge as well. I'll have to look into them. 

I just did some research and saw that you're in the studio with mark lewis. that makes me very excited for the new stuff


----------

